# Korean term for sweeps



## Patty (Nov 2, 2002)

Can anyone tell me the Korean word for sweep kicks?  More specifically, broken down into sweep across, sweep front, sweep side?  Thanks for any help - this has been an ongoing question in class!


----------



## Angus (Nov 5, 2002)

I don't know of any Korean martial art that incorporates sweeps into the curriculum other than Yudo, but I think even they use Japanese terms!


----------



## Buffy (Nov 11, 2002)

In Hwa Rang Do sweeps could be called Dora.

Dora Chagi is a spin kick with the heel - can be used as a sweep or flying (Dwia Dora Chagi) for that matter.

They come with/whitout over/under obstacles - sitting, walking, flying and 360 / 540 degrees and jumping up to or down from obstacles.

Hoping this makes it all crystal :asian:


----------



## Kong (Nov 11, 2002)

from: http://www.martialartsresource.com/korean/TKD.list.htm
ohpo chagi - falling kick (leg sweep)


----------



## rana_hapkido_panama2002 (Feb 13, 2003)

Hi you all and be blessed.

I learned from my Teacher that in Korea the frasing for sweep was 'BalLo TonGi Gi'.

Have fun in your search.

HAP :asian:

Ramon Navarro 
Hapkido SabomNim
SongMooKwan Hapkido 
Republic of Panama


----------



## TangSooGuy (May 30, 2003)

In  World Tang Soo Do, most sweeps are referred to collectively as 'Bahl Mok Cha Ki'

-basically "ankle kicks"


----------



## rana_hapkido_panama2002 (May 31, 2003)

Hi you all, be blessed and Tang Soo !

 I am a Hapkido SabomNim from the country of Panama; the korean term for sweep is 'Palo TonGiGi' 

HAP & Tang Soo

Ramon Navarro
HapKiDo SabomNim 
Tang Soo Do KyoSa
Panama City Panama.


----------



## Galvatron (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Angus _
> *I don't know of any Korean martial art that incorporates sweeps into the curriculum other than Yudo, but I think even they use Japanese terms! *



Sweep techniques appear in two of our black belt hyungs.


----------



## MartialArtist (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Angus _
> *I don't know of any Korean martial art that incorporates sweeps into the curriculum other than Yudo, but I think even they use Japanese terms! *


TKD, hapkido, HWD...

Sweeping Kicks are commonly referred to as goro chagi - sweeping kick


----------



## dohap (Dec 25, 2003)

and what is Korean for outside wrist lock, hip throw and others? Why we all train by numbers? Funny, isn't it?


----------



## Moo D (May 13, 2004)

TangSooGuy said:
			
		

> In World Tang Soo Do, most sweeps are referred to collectively as 'Bahl Mok Cha Ki'
> 
> -basically "ankle kicks"


Same in the ITSDF.

Tang SOo!!


----------



## dosandojang (May 14, 2004)

Well I believe all KMA's have sweeps, not just Yudo. Also, in Yudo, we use both languages for naming techniques-Japanese (Wazas) and Korean (Sools)


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 11, 2004)

So far at my dojang, we've done several sweeps/ takedowns, starting at no later than yellow belt.


----------



## Kodanjaclay (Jul 12, 2004)

I think it depends on school. Personally, I think that all martial artists should have a cursory understanding of take-downs and the like.


----------



## dosandojang (Nov 23, 2004)

Great post Frank! I Agree!


----------



## TSDKen (Dec 17, 2004)

In the DoJang where I study learn to use sweeps, wrist controls, and some take downs as part the whole self defense process.


----------



## DuneViking (Feb 19, 2005)

Greetings,

We sometimes use a sweep or the opponents front foot in training, though we have no corresponding Korean term for it. We learn the Korean terms for the basics we start with by first learning the basic parts such as :ah rey-low, moomtong-middle, al gool-high, ap-front, dweet-back/rear, yup-side then add the action part like gi rugi-punch, mocki-block, chigi-strike, oligi-stretch, chagi-kick and modifiers like ahn-inward, sonnal-knifehand etc, and using the terms for sweep noted above might put forth Ah rey goro chagi or ah rey goro mocki or not even use the sweep term and simply phrase it like ah rey mocki chagi. There are _many_ variances in korean terminology, such as in the names of the forms chung and jung ( tae geuk il chung or tae geuk il jung ) as well as the more lengthy terms provided above for sweep. It is said ask several different native speaking Koreans for a translation and you could get even more phrases than the number of people you ask. Since I have not studied the language in any other capacity, I can't be definative, but only make an educated guess that there are probably several right answers, based on where you study and who taught them and what dialect of Korean is being used. :asian:


----------



## foolbae1228 (Apr 4, 2005)

Farang-

In my school, sweeps started in white belt, #23 to be exact. Sweeps are usually heel hooks (Kumchi Dolye Cha Gi), either outside (wae) or inside (nae). In some techniques Ha Dan Dora Cha Gi (low spin kick) in combo with other techniques, but most of the time it's heel hook. The only other sweep that I can think of is like a stiff-front kick, but I don't know the Korean term for it.

Farang-
Ryan


----------

